# Improving my odds of finding morels.



## jimmyed (Apr 16, 2014)

Last year I spent at least 80 hours in the woods mushroom hunting. I maybe had 2lbs the whole year. Sure covered a lot of ground and didn't have much to show for it. About the same the year before. Last year I ran into several people hunting in the similar areas I was with bags full of them. I have looked for elms before, I know a lot of trees but it seems the elm is harder to distinguish at times. Branch structure seems to be fairly easy to follow, but the bark differs with the age of the trees. 

I spent 4 hours out today and didn't find any mushrooms, but did look around a lot of trees. 
I took some pictures. 


This one is pretty easy, obviously an elm. 
[/url] 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/rPVoi9][img][/url] 

This one I am not so sure on, There were 3 completely barkless elm around this tree, not sure what it is. 
This is a view of the canopy of that tree.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/rPVtES][img][/url] 

This one broke off, probably past its mushroom producing prime? 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/raGatt][img][/url] 


Another
[url=https://flic.kr/p/s7rtrv][img][/url] 


The one closest to the camera is dead, and an elm, I believe the one to the right and back is as well, going off of the branch structure.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/rPVyij][img][/url] 


I think this is an elm too?
[url=https://flic.kr/p/rPVAgh][img][/url] 



All of these are on higher ground, All I found in the lower areas were smaller, 6-10" DBH elms. Hopefully these will produce something once it warms up some more.


----------



## jimmyed (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't know how to post the pictures. I kept trying but I suck at the internet.


----------



## hoosiershep (Mar 15, 2015)

I dont know what part of indiana you are in but you prolly wont find very many in a couple weeks stomping all over your honey holes! Be paticent theres a lot of babies out there!


----------



## mark1967 (Apr 30, 2013)

The elm trees are not really that hard to find by the bark but if you cant make them out, just look at the ground and find last years elm leaves. If you found them last year, there a really good chance you'll find them in the same spots this year. Like the other guy mentioned, don't stomp around too much. I like to look for the yellows around the time that the lilacs are in full bloom.
Mark


----------

